# Huda Beauty



## fur4elise (Oct 26, 2017)

*Hey...the lady is making a splash all over the beauty community. So it is time for a dedicated thread!  *


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 26, 2017)

*First up! Huda Beauty Obsessions Eye Shadow Palettes ~ Fall 2017
**November 2nd ~ Sephora*










(chicprofile)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 26, 2017)

*Huda Beauty Winter Solstice Collection
October 27th ~ Sephora






Winter Solstice Highlighter Palette ~ $40



Mini Light Strobe Set ~ $33

(chicprofile)



p.s. Is it me...or does it look like Huda is "coming" for Anastasia Beverly Hills?!? *wink wink**


----------



## Haven (Oct 27, 2017)

I really like huda beauty with the exception of the rose gold palette. I know that a lot of people love that palette, but I hate using it!


----------



## Haven (Oct 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *First up! Huda Beauty Obsessions Eye Shadow Palettes ~ Fall 2017
> **November 2nd ~ Sephora*
> 
> 
> ...


Released just in time for the rouge sale!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 30, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Huda Beauty Winter Solstice Collection
> October 27th ~ Sephora
> 
> View attachment 62049
> ...



I really like the looks of this but I was thinking I have these colors.  I will check it out to see if it is any different.  I do want the lip strobes for sure.  I like the eyeshadow palettes but I want to see the finishes first.  I think it is the finishes that I like as far as her palettes go.  And I wonder why they are calling this winter?  Is it a holiday collection or is there holiday coming too?


----------



## style-addict (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for starting this thread! 

I'm waiting for the Sephora Sale to get the winter solstice palette. Trying to decide if I "need" the mini light strobe glosses....when would I ever wear them?

I've bought and used both e/s palettes and a few of the matte lipsticks- they work well for me. Work appropriate and I don't have to touch up until lunch time.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 2, 2017)

*Huda Beauty Contour and Strobe Lip Sets - $25

These ultra kits contain three of the lip products: 
Mini versions of the liquid matte, strobing gloss, plus a lip contour pencil – all encased in a lip-shaped tin!

*


*Muse & Angelic
Bombshell & Ritzy
Trendsetter & Snobby
Trophy Wife & Shameless
The Silver Fox (exclusively at Sephora)*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 4, 2017)

I picked up the highlighter palette. I couldn't resist. Mini Lip strobes too.  Considering the lip kit.  I love shameless and angelic lip strobes so maybe one of the others if they suit me.  I was surprised to see the small eyeshadow palettes in the checkout line at Sephora. They had all of them but only testers of the Smoky one and the editorial. It wasn't the best place for testing so I got off the line to get a sponge applicator.  I only swatched the shimmery shades of the smoky and the orange of the editiorial. The shimmers had good color pay off in the swatches and were quite metallic.  I didn't find the texture to be anything new.  I really like it but I don't know if I need those colors. But it is one of those palettes that I would wear.  It would be especially nice for travel.  Hmmmm. I don't know yet. I wish they had testers of the others.  There was no one on line and I saw it right at the end of the check out line. I went to throw out the sponge applicators and all these people came out of no where and I had to wait for a long time to check out.  That always happens. I hope to play with the highlighters today.  I wish the lip strobes weren't online only.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 5, 2017)

Thinking of trying this line. Love the Winter Solstice highlight and lip kits. Not looking for new eye palettes at this time. Any other recommendations?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm shocked this thread isn't longer.
 [MENTION=96587]Shars[/MENTION], a Bajan shout out


----------



## boschicka (Jan 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I'm shocked this thread isn't longer.
> @Shars , a Bajan shout out



I just realized this thread existed.  I don't stray far into other areas of Specktra apparently.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

boschicka said:


> i just realized this thread existed.  I don't stray far into other areas of specktra apparently.



:d   

...

Eta that emoji always does that when I post :/ 


""


----------



## alle685 (Jan 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I'm shocked this thread isn't longer.
> @Shars, a Bajan shout out
> 
> View attachment 62920


I cannot WAIT until this comes out! omg, it looks so beautiful.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

alle685 said:


> I cannot WAIT until this comes out! omg, it looks so beautiful.



All that bronzy gold


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I'm shocked this thread isn't longer. @Shars, a Bajan shout out
> View attachment 62920



*I could totally go for this! Yaaas! All the bronze gold goodness!*


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I could totally go for this! Yaaas! All the bronze gold goodness!*



I hear ya!


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> I hear ya!



*I totally stole your phrase from your earlier post!  *


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 16, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I totally stole your phrase from your earlier post!  *



Nah, you called it like you saw it lol


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 10, 2018)

*


Coming Feb 16th.
(Chicprofile)*


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Feb 15, 2018)

Just bought my Electric Obsessions! It was the only one left. I already  have the rose gold palette and the desert dusk and I love them. Can't  wait to play with this one too! Does any of you have it?


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 9, 2018)

*


Smokey Obsessions



Warm Brown Obsessions

*(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## fur4elise (May 1, 2018)

*New Obsession Palettes ~ $27 each

Gemstone



Coral


*


----------



## VAL4M (May 2, 2018)

The new obsessions palette are available at sephora who knows where a can find "real" swatch - review on of the coral palette?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> The new obsessions palette are available at sephora who knows where a can find "real" swatch - review on of the coral palette?



There’s a YouTube channel called puffins wife and she just reviewed the palette.


----------



## javadoo (May 4, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> The new obsessions palette are available at sephora who knows where a can find "real" swatch - review on of the coral palette?



I ordered the coral palette.
Should be arriving today.
I'll let you know what I think!


----------



## MaryJane (May 4, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> There’s a YouTube channel called puffins wife and she just reviewed the palette.


I love her and her channel.


----------



## VAL4M (May 4, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> There’s a YouTube channel called puffins wife and she just reviewed the palette.


Yes saw it yesterday minutes after she post it on Youtube. It look nice but she didn't swatch it only did a look with the palette


----------



## shontay07108 (May 4, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I love her and her channel.


Same. Her eyeshadow looks are amazing.


VAL4M said:


> Yes saw it yesterday minutes after she post it on Youtube. It look nice but she didn't swatch it only did a look with the palette



She didn't do live swatches but at the 1:12/1:13 mark she shows arm swatches.


----------



## VAL4M (May 4, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> Same. Her eyeshadow looks are amazing.
> 
> 
> She didn't do live swatches but at the 1:12/1:13 mark she shows arm swatches.


Oops missed it .... but T’s swatch is up now so i guess i’m good. I think i will pass look good but probably have 10 000 dupe in my collection


----------



## FrankieFrancy (May 12, 2018)

VAL4M said:


> Oops missed it .... but T’s swatch is up now so i guess i’m good. I think i will pass look good but probably have 10 000 dupe in my collection



totally agree with VAL4M. I love her palettes, but I'm sure I can replicate the Coral colors with what I already have. Gemstone looks too shimmery for me..


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 12, 2018)

Did you guys see news of a new palette palette launching on the 22nd? Looks like it could be a regular size one.


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see news of a new palette palette launching on the 22nd? Looks like it could be a regular size one.


Yes on IG she posted a corner of her palette  look pretty neutral


----------



## VAL4M (May 12, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> totally agree with VAL4M. I love her palettes, but I'm sure I can replicate the Coral colors with what I already have. Gemstone looks too shimmery for me..


I didn’t pick it up .... love instagram when they show all the palettes that had the same colour story Maybelline, colourpop yes please ect, i spend my money on Colourpop X Shayla palette instead preferred the colour story more and to support WOC!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2018)

I'm here for this new palette. I'm not here for the price, but what can ya do?


----------



## fur4elise (May 14, 2018)

*Huda Beauty Rose Gold Remastered ~ *



(chicprofile)


----------



## boschicka (May 14, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Huda Beauty Rose Gold Remastered ~ *
> View attachment 64069
> 
> 
> (chicprofile)



What does everyone think about this?  I've seen people happy that she listened to criticism and is fixing it, while other people feel she should offer a free exchange for people who bought the first sub-par palette.


----------



## style-addict (May 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What does everyone think about this?  I've seen people happy that she listened to criticism and is fixing it, while other people feel she should offer a free exchange for people who bought the first sub-par palette.



I fell for the hype and bought the first palette. The top row is meant to be glittery, shimmery, foiled, everything.....in my experience, they just crumble. I've tried various ways and can't get it to work. The matte shades in the first palette are also not as good as in her second palette. 
I think she definitely should offer an exchange! If we hadn't purchased the first palette, would she have gone on to release the second desert dusk and the mini palettes? 
I'm a little grumbly about this one...


----------



## Tinkerbell79 (May 14, 2018)

I am loving the gemstone collection - such bright colors!


----------



## MaryJane (May 14, 2018)

boschicka said:


> What does everyone think about this?  I've seen people happy that she listened to criticism and is fixing it, while other people feel she should offer a free exchange for people who bought the first sub-par palette.



I read some of the comments on Instagram and the outrage of some of these people is completely over the top. The way some people are carrying on you would think they were forced to buy the palette. My take is, if you bought the palette and didn’t like it, you would have returned it. After using a palette that you possibly bought two years ago you aren’t entitled to an exchange or refund. From what I’ve read, Huda is upgrading her formula based on feedback from consumers. It doesn’t mean the first one was bad.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 15, 2018)

I was hoping for a new palette.  I liked the old one.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jun 2, 2018)

Rose Gold Remastered is absolutely beautiful! 
I love it more than older


----------



## Haven (Jun 2, 2018)

The rose gold remastered palette is great. I would give the negative reviews on sites like Sephora the side eye and try it. Some people are just bitter for ridiculous reasons IMHO.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 3, 2018)

Seven Of Nine said:


> Rose Gold Remastered is absolutely beautiful!
> View attachment 64198
> View attachment 64199
> View attachment 64200



*Your eye looks are always absolutely beautiful too! 

p.s. I may not go for the new Rose Gold palette, but the Coral Obsessions palette is highly tempting.
*


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jun 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Your eye looks are always absolutely beautiful too!
> 
> p.s. I may not go for the new Rose Gold palette, but the Coral Obsessions palette is highly tempting.
> *


Thank You my Lady 

I was thinking about Coral Obsessions, but in the end I did not buy, because I was afraid that it would be too coral for me. But maybe I will buy it.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2018)

@boschicka ~ 
*Who was asking / chatting about a green palette? I could not find the post...any who, a forthcoming beauty from Huda!
Huda Beauty Precious Stones Obsessions 
$27 each - Sept 18th

Emerald*



*
And there is a RED one too  ~ Ruby!
*



(temptalia)


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2018)

*Sapphire, Amethyst & Topaz 
*










(temptalia)

*These are full on dangerous for me! I swore I was done with pre-made palettes, but these are cohesive colorways...sigh*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 10, 2018)

I think I'll be getting all but the blue.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm definitely getting the green and I'll probably get the blue as well.


----------



## javadoo (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm all about that Topaz palette!
The others are beautiful to look at, but I just don't wear those colors enough to justify any of them.
I like the Amethyst one as well, but I still love all of my UD purples.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2018)

HotFire Makeup on Instagram: “MORE SWATCHES of @hudabeauty’s NEW Precious Stones Collection! It will be pre-launching on ShopHudaBeauty.com on September 17th, and…”


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 11, 2018)

javadoo said:


> I'm all about that Topaz palette!
> The others are beautiful to look at, but I just don't wear those colors enough to justify any of them.
> I like the Amethyst one as well, but I still love all of my UD purples.


*
I confess I am all about the Topaz too! 

After seeing the green palette, I pulled out my custom palette with greens. I actually wore a green look today enhanced with my UD Stash pencil.  
Funny thing, is I got several compliments today...*note to self, wear more colored eyeshadow*

Long story short, I was confident that I already had similar greens. But...turns out, at first glance, I really don't have dupes. 

I need to pull my purple custom palette and do a comparison too. 

I like the look of the Ruby palette. I actually prefer it to the forthcoming UD Naked Cherry and Bobbi Brown Infra-Red palettes.

I think real life swatches will determine yay or nay for any of them. 

p.s. I still have the Coral palette in my  list too. Sigh...

p.s.s. I do not need any of them! But I am having serious lust!

*


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 13, 2018)

I've been on a red eyeshadow kick of late, and the Ruby palette seems like a great value for price and quality. 
I hadn't expected to fall for a Huda palette, but here we are!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 15, 2018)

I think I will be getting all of them with the exceptions of the red and topaz palettes. I love my Huda Beauty Mauve Obsessions palette.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> I think I'll be getting all but the blue.



The reviews haven't been great, so I just went with the red and the green for now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 18, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The reviews haven't been great, so I just went with the red and the green for now.


The green will definitely be the first one I buy. Waiting to hear what you think.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 19, 2018)

DILLIGAF said:


> The green will definitely be the first one I buy. *Waiting to hear what you think*.



*Me too! Bummer if reviews are bad.*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*2 of the 5 new Obsessions palettes were in store this past Friday. The display had notches for the other 3.

Here are real life swatches of Amethyst and Topaz. Single swipe, indoor lighting

*


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 25, 2018)

*Emerald swatches

*







(musingsofamuse)

*
*


----------



## Haven (Sep 26, 2018)

Huda beauty is teasing a new nude palette on Instagram. My interest is piqued.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 30, 2018)

*Stopped by Sephora yesterday. Still no Ruby or Blue. Emerald was in. In store swatches.
*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 30, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Stopped by Sephora yesterday. Still no Ruby or Blue. Emerald was in. In store swatches.
> *



So what are your thoughts on these after swatching?  I think they perform like the other mini palettes I own.


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Oct 2, 2018)

Haven said:


> Huda beauty is teasing a new nude palette on Instagram. My interest is piqued.



you caught my attention!!!  

I have one of the previous mini palettes (electric obsessions) and although it's highly pigmented.. I really don't like the formula.. I prefer her desert dusk palette more or the remastered rosegold palette, which I don't own, but swatching it in sephora was a total paradise.. Are the new ones different?

a nude palette would really catch my attention.. but it all depends on the formula. The minis are a real no for me.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

The new nude palette look interesting. At the first glance it looks rose/gold nude.


----------



## TraceyMc (Oct 2, 2018)

https://images.ctfassets.net/7iy5z1...e-new-nude-eyeshadow-palette-release-date.jpg

https://images.ctfassets.net/7iy5z1...eyeshadow-palette-release-date-swatches-1.jpg

https://images.ctfassets.net/7iy5z1...eyeshadow-palette-release-date-swatches-2.jpg

It looks like it's a mix of rose gold , mauve & cooler/neutral nudes can't wait for a review especially on the glitter shades .


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 2, 2018)

boschicka said:


> So what are your thoughts on these after swatching?  I think they perform like the other mini palettes I own.



*I have not purchased / nor swatched any Huda eyeshadows before. I think most of the metallics felt creamy, rich. The shades with a bit more glitter, need to be applied by finger or a packing brush. The mattes seemed pigmented, a bit dry and would need a little work in application. But for some reason, I don't take issue with that. I tend to build up my eye looks, so something that is not full on pigment right out of the gate is OK. Of the 3, the Topaz swatched the nicest. I plan to get all three. 

I will swatch Ruby and Sapphire once they are in store. I am not a fan of blue eye shadows so Sapphire is a skip. Ruby, is a maybe, as I am reconsidering the UD Naked Cherry. The more I look at that palette, the more I like it. 

p.s. Of course the Nude palette is appealing, but I am seeing overlap all over the place. If I did not have what I already do in my stash, I would seriously consider it. Funny enough, on my way in to work this morning, I was wondering if Huda will ever release single pans. I would be all over her metallics! just say'in *


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 2, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> https://images.ctfassets.net/7iy5z1...e-new-nude-eyeshadow-palette-release-date.jpg
> 
> https://images.ctfassets.net/7iy5z1...eyeshadow-palette-release-date-swatches-1.jpg
> 
> ...



I really hope that the glitter shades are similar to the finger foil shadows from Tarte. Those work exceptionally well as shadow toppers.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 2, 2018)

I wore the Emerald palette today. I used about 4 or 5 shades and love the way it turned out. Thankfully, that light mint green shade worked and was really easy to blend. Since I really like Desert Dusk and love Rose Gold Remastered, I am all over the nude palette when it comes out. The price still makes me wince, though.


----------



## Haven (Oct 2, 2018)

I really like huda’s shadows, so I am “all over” the nude palette too. Gimme!


----------



## boschicka (Oct 2, 2018)

Haven said:


> I really like huda’s shadows, so I am “all over” the nude palette too. Gimme!



It's a beautiful palette! I'm afraid of those glitter shades, but I'm hoping my fear is unfounded.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 3, 2018)

boschicka said:


> It's a beautiful palette! I'm afraid of those glitter shades, but I'm hoping my fear is unfounded.



 *Be not afraid! You were meant to sparkle!*


----------



## boschicka (Oct 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Be not afraid! You were meant to sparkle!*



Ha, I meant I'm afraid the texture on those shades will be something I won't enjoy. Time will tell!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 4, 2018)

I am curious to test out the applicator of the new concealer. It looks a bit messy, but maybe I am wrong.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 7, 2018)

*Ruby

*


*
I was not impressed with this one. Skipping.*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Ruby
> 
> *
> View attachment 65050
> ...


I swatched a couple of them this weekend past. The glittery shades are just too chunky for me. I wanted to swatch the green one but they were sold out. I swatched blue and topaz. I like Topaz but I have all of those colors elsewhere.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 18, 2018)

*Looking super pretty...Huda has a video up on her IG using the palette. 
Not sure the name Nude works with the colors in the palette, but I like nonetheless! *




(Snipped from hotfire makeup IG)


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Looking super pretty...Huda has a video up on her IG using the palette.
> Not sure the name Nude works with the colors in the palette, but I like nonetheless! *
> 
> View attachment 65132
> ...



There are quite a lot of dark shades for a nude palette.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 26, 2018)

*Another over the top swatch image of Nude 

*



(snipped from this_is_40 ig)

*And in action by Huda herself

*[video=youtube_share;bIZF_vu6CT8]https://youtu.be/bIZF_vu6CT8[/video]


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 26, 2018)

I 





fur4elise said:


> *Looking super pretty...Huda has a video up on her IG using the palette.
> Not sure the name Nude works with the colors in the palette, but I like nonetheless! *
> 
> View attachment 65132
> ...


I’m such a lost cause i want it even if i’ m not a Huda follower i only have a lip gloss because it came with a box set and even if i was tempted by her 9 pan eyeshadow i never pull the trigger and lets face it i know i probably have most of those shades in my collection already


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 27, 2018)

For a nude palette, this has a lot of pink and mauve shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 27, 2018)

I love the color scheme of this and I was looking forward to buying but I need to skip it for now. I have a lot of shadow palettes already and I even have some that I haven't touched yet.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 8, 2018)

*How about some real life swatches!
One swipe of the 4 glittery color-shifting shimmers, and the single shimmer in the palette.






I don't understand the funky swatches we are seeing of the glitters. I would never apply them as such.
I always use something sticky to make glitter adhere and "press" it on. Here, I dampened my finger and pressed it on my arm.*


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *How about some real life swatches! One swipe of the 4 glittery color-shifting shimmers, and the single shimmer in the palette. I don't understand the funky swatches we are seeing of the glitters. I would never apply them as such. I always use something sticky to make glitter adhere and "press" it on. Here, I dampened my finger and pressed it on my arm.*


Nice swatches!  Looks lovely on your skin tone too.  I like the look of this palette and respect the new weird shadow formulas, but I don't need two pressed glitters or a "concealer" in a palette.  Wish there were 3 more shimmers/metallics instead.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Nice swatches!  Looks lovely on your skin tone too.  I like the look of this palette and respect the new weird shadow formulas, but I don't need two pressed glitters or a "concealer" in a palette.  Wish there were 3 more shimmers/metallics instead.



*Thank you  ~ And I completely agree! 3 more shimmer/ metallic shades would have been perfect. The concealer is worthless for me. And the glitters I could do without. 

I essentially got this as a freebie with my Rouge reward. But it's all good. I'll kill the shimmer shades in combination with the UD Cherry, which also lacks shimmers & a diversity in light to dark shades.



*


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you  ~ And I completely agree! 3 more shimmer/ metallic shades would have been perfect. The concealer is worthless for me. And the glitters I could do without.
> 
> I essentially got this as a freebie with my Rouge reward. But it's all good. I'll kill the shimmer shades in combination with the UD Cherry, which also lacks shimmers & a diversity in light to dark shades.
> 
> ...


You really think the concealer is worthless? I tried it with the shimmer shades and I love the way it worked. It's convenient for me to have it right there in the palette. The glitter is great but I probably won't use it or at least not in the near future. Those shimmers are amazing, though.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 8, 2018)

The concealer will dry out, be used up before the shadows, or get shadow fallout in it. That's my issue with it. Just easier to use my own separate primer/concealer and have 1 extra beautiful shadow.


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> The concealer will dry out, be used up before the shadows, or get shadow fallout in it. That's my issue with it. Just easier to use my own separate primer/concealer and have 1 extra beautiful shadow.



I watched a YouTube vid today where the person put some clear tape over the concealer. I think that’s a cool idea but I just plan on being careful because I’m lazy.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 9, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> For a nude palette, this has a lot of pink and mauve shades.



That is the reason why I pass. But I am certain she will come up with a new nude palette or something similar soon.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 9, 2018)

shontay07108 said:


> You really think the concealer is worthless? I tried it with the shimmer shades and I love the way it worked. It's convenient for me to have it right there in the palette. The glitter is great but I probably won't use it or at least not in the near future. Those shimmers are amazing, though.


*
Ok...so I may have been hasty poo-pooing the concealer. *chuckle*  I love my UDPP in Fix so much, I rarely reach for anything else. Truth is, right out of the gate, I had the same thoughts as @boschicka about it getting funky and drying out. I may try the scotch tape trick to cover it. I have only swatched it on my hand and it seemed very sheer. I will give it a try as a primer and report back. 


In other news, when I acquired this palette, I also ordered the UD Naked Cherry lipstick in Devilish. I am happy to say, I love it! And it coordinates very nicely with this palette...Yup, I am that matchy matchy kinda gal! *


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 15, 2019)

*Giving Huda a boost...new Nude palettes. I gave away her original New Nude palette. These look interesting...but shiny new always looks interesting  Speaking of boost...the price on these also went up to $29.*

*Light





Medium 



*
*Rich*


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Giving Huda a boost...new Nude palettes. I gave away her original New Nude palette. These look interesting...but shiny new always looks interesting  Speaking of boost...the price on these also went up to $29.*
> 
> *Light
> 
> ...



Price went up but still made in China


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 15, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Price went up but still made in China


The price went up with the NEON palettes. I think you are paying $2 more for the plastic compact instead of the cardboard. I skipped the NEON but I really want to get my hands on the Nude Medium and Nude Rich. Being able to swatch in the store will be what makes this decision or not.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 15, 2019)

DILLIGAF said:


> The price went up with the NEON palettes. I think you are paying $2 more for the plastic compact instead of the cardboard. I skipped the NEON but I really want to get my hands on the Nude Medium and Nude Rich. Being able to swatch in the store will be what makes this decision or not.



Yeah, I know you're right. I'm just annoyed with where they are made. I'm having a mauve moment lately, so these are tempting, but I'm trying to avoid makeup made in China. Aren't her larger palettes made in Italy? I wish the bigger palettes didn't have goofy, glittery formulas mixed in.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 15, 2019)

Swatched these in the store. They all showed up nicely. I even swatched the light one. I thought I would skip it but there was only one shade I wasn't crazy about. But I would probably use it. I may pick these up. I do not need these at all, nothing new to see here but I still want them.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I know you're right. I'm just annoyed with where they are made. I'm having a mauve moment lately, so these are tempting, but I'm trying to avoid makeup made in China. A*ren't her larger palettes made in Italy? *I wish the bigger palettes didn't have goofy, glittery formulas mixed in.



Interesting. I am also becoming more cautious.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Oct 16, 2019)

I got all three


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 16, 2019)

boschicka said:


> Yeah, I know you're right. I'm just annoyed with where they are made. I'm having a mauve moment lately, so these are tempting, but I'm trying to avoid makeup made in China. Aren't her larger palettes made in Italy? I wish the bigger palettes didn't have goofy, glittery formulas mixed in.


Those pressed glitters are what has been keeping me away from the NEW NUDE palette.


----------



## Sarena (Oct 16, 2019)

A BIG NO to the new NUDE palette just bcz of those glitters :/ But loving the shades and formula of power bullet matte lipsticks.
I am looking for long lasting drama lashes, Any vote up for Huda's lashes?


----------

